# The Granddaddy of all Dawgs threads struggling thru the Dawg days of summer, waiting for kick off. #37



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2018)

This one will get us to KO. But it needs to be closed fore the game starts.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs, fixing the title.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 7, 2018)

Ahhhh, the smell of a fresh, new Dawgs thread! 

*Hunker Down and GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## John Cooper (Jul 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2018)

We are going to dominate the SEC for a long time, might not be this year, might not be next, but everyone knows it's coming.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2018)

And they try to fight it off living in the past.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 7, 2018)

Go Dogs living in the past


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 7, 2018)

Dang! It smells like a cow pasture in here since my last visit. I'll freshen it up!







*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Go Noles wishing Clemson was in another conference. .......


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs living in Bama fans head!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 7, 2018)

go bammers and noles knowing the dogs are a one trick pony.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 7, 2018)

Go Noles and Bammer taking over the go dog movement.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Noles be like..... why can't Clemson join the Big 10?????


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 8, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles and Bammer taking over the go dog movement.




this


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs making Bama fans worry that Kirby is the author of the process!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 8, 2018)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs knowing that Alabamer is an old grey mare.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in McCrae Georgia.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 8, 2018)

go dogs on sunday morning. have a good one boys.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2018)

6 cruising Ventura Highway.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2018)

Yall might not remember Jimmy Wommack, he died 3 years ago. He was a backup At Warner Robins behind James Brooks who went on to Auburn an later on scandal. Jimmy was not huge at around 5 10. But might have one of the best blockers in the history of Georgia Football, if you ever watch any of the 81 NC year you will see Jimmy out front bulldozing would be tacklers. He was a DGD. He was the ultimate team player and a great FB. Here is what Coach Cavan said about him.

"Any time you saw Herschel Walker break a long run, you can rest assured that Jimmy had knocked somebody out," Mike Cavan, the Bulldogs' running back coach of yore, said.


Read more here: https://www.ledger-enquirer.com/spo...ldogs-blog/article29453053.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs for the unknown players that meant so much.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Ky tonight!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs thinking about a lot of them old Dawgs who were not that talented, but played with the heart of a Dawg.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 8, 2018)

go dogs in bethlehem ga


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2018)

Vince knew how to get the best out of them. We were not the most talented back in the day, but Vince coached em up and they played beyond their talent. The 1966 UF game was a good example. They came in on a roll and a future Heisman winner with Steve Spurrier he was so mad after that lost that he spent the rest of his like putting every thought of his day into beating Georgia, and demonstrating his total lack of class, by running up scores on every team he ever got down. He will go down in the history of the SEC as the most classless coach to ever coach the game.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2018)

Even Nick has more class in the tip of his little finger than Spurrier ever had in his whole body.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 9, 2018)

Go Noles and Bammer running this thread


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 9, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles and Bammer running this thread


this


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 9, 2018)

go dogs still dreaming for a title forty years later


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs! It’s funny seeing Noles latch on to Bama fans like a tic


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! It’s funny seeing Noles latch on to Bama fans like a tic



Jeff you are going to see a lot of alliances develop over the next 5 years. strange


----------



## elfiii (Jul 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs on a Monday Morning.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 9, 2018)

go dogs in denial.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 9, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff you are going to see a lot of alliances develop over the next 5 years. strange


Go Dawgs knowing your in their heads... worried they are.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs working hard this summer, to be in good shape, when practice starts. I would hate to show up 10 lbs over my target weight and have to face Kirby.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 9, 2018)

Go Noles with 3 natty's since the dogs last 1


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 9, 2018)

Go Dogs at Six Flags....Go Noles and Bammer going to Disneyland


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs laughing at the Noles for making a bowl game!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 9, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2018)

Go Noles playing in a HS stadium on Friday night not all that long ago.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 10, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 11, 2018)

*Goooooo Dawgs!*


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 11, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 11, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Go Noles playing in a HS stadium on Friday night not all that long ago.



I know it may not seem like to you Charlie but that was a LONG time ago. ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 11, 2018)

Go Dogs....1st dynasty ever with no trophy.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 11, 2018)

Go Noles Go


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 11, 2018)

go bammers and noles running this thread


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Go bammers in commie land, and noles wishing Jimbo was back


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> I know it may not seem like to you Charlie but that was a LONG time ago. ?



Well I remember going to the games, so there.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs with a good long term memory, who cant remember what he had for breakfast this morning. Wait a minute, I dont think I had breakfast this morning. Must have forgot about it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 11, 2018)

*GO HOT DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs, anybody gonna be at the opener let me know.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2018)

One of my favorite Dawgs through the years was George Patton. George was the Captain of the 1966 team. He was signed a couple of years earlier but coach Jonny Griffith as a QB. The next year Vince Dooly showed up and moved George to a defensive tackle. On his first paly at that position he sacked Joe Namath. Sack is a nice word for what he did to Broadway. George ended up as an All American. In his last game at the Cotton bowl, the Dawgs won the game and it was well in hand when CVD kept Johnny Griffith's promise to George. Vince put George Patten as QB for their last series.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Charlie you should give us a Dawg history refresher every day on here! Let’s call it Daily Dawg history with Ky Dawg!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 12, 2018)

Go Noles ushering in the Willie Taggart era


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 12, 2018)

Go DAWGS!  There is a great YouTube video of a comedian carrying on about Jake and his injured hand.  Not sure of the comments section, so go look it up.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2018)

Looks like Georgia had the nations #1 recruit coming there way/

https://www.dawgnation.com/football...ail&utm_term=0_24bc7055ac-893a3ddcd4-91799345


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2018)

If Kirby wants them Kirby gets them.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 12, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2018)

Kirby dont have as many Schollys as he did last year, and he is gonna be very picky about how he uses them.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 12, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 12, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 13, 2018)

I'm ready for some temps in the 50s!

GO DAWGS ON THIS MUGGY, THURSDAY NIGHT!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 13, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 13, 2018)

Finally getting a little rain right now!  Now all I need is some mid 50 temps!

*GO RAINY DAY DAWGS!*


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2018)

It is dry here.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 13, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs !


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2018)

Saturday Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 14, 2018)

Where do y'all think DR is going? Do y'all even care?  He's suppose to announce at 1 today. https://www.dawgnation.com/football...uiting-texas-west-virginia-alabama-most-sense


GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 14, 2018)

He will be a Dawg. https://www.dawgnation.com/football...tris-robertson-has-made-his-transfer-decision

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs waiting on opening day.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 14, 2018)

GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2018)

We just grabbed WR Demitris Robertson, has decided on UGA. This is the guy Kriby wanted out of Savannah. He will step right in to a starting position.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2018)

The hits just keep coming.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2018)

We now have 5 5* recievers and next years #1 commited. We are building a power house where 5*'s are going to backing up 5*'s.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!

5* is a good problem to have!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 15, 2018)

happy sunday to all you mutts


----------



## elfiii (Jul 15, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> happy sunday to all you mutts



Same to you Rich.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 15, 2018)

Happy Sunday fellers !!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 15, 2018)

2006 Georgia vs GT  - Final Drive with Munson!





GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs picking up a D linemen out Tn tonight!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 16, 2018)

Go Noles Go


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2018)

My favorite part of that clip, was when Ware got hurt and was limping off the field. Larry never said a word about it, finally Loran (I think) said, "Danny Ware limping off the field." Larry said with disgust in his voice, I know, I saw that.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 16, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> My favorite part of that clip, was when Ware got hurt and was limping off the field. Larry never said a word about it, finally Loran (I think) said, "Danny Ware limping off the field." Larry said with disgust in his voice, I know, I saw that.


Never cared to listen to Loran on the sidelines. He always sounded drunk to me. Great guy, just has an annoying voice. 

Whatcha got, Loran?

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## ddgarcia (Jul 16, 2018)

47 days to Kickoff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs wishing Munson was still in the booth. Man is there going to be some property destroyed tonight! We were gone. I gave up, you did too.


----------



## fishnguy (Jul 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 16, 2018)

Go Noles Go


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs remembering the past and more excited about the future!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2018)

Late night Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs laughing at broken Vol fan dreams...


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 17, 2018)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 18, 2018)

Mid Week, GOOOO DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Omega Georgia.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs on a roll.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2018)

Go DGD's on the Mountain.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 19, 2018)

go dogs afraid and knowing bama wins it all this year


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 19, 2018)

go dogs obsessing over dead radio personalities.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 19, 2018)

go bammers and noles running this thread


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 19, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dogs living in the past


yep.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs taking over the present and future!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Daily Vols suck!


----------



## ddgarcia (Jul 19, 2018)

44 days to Kickoff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting it in gear for the first kick off.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 19, 2018)

go dogs winning it all this year. blame slayer if you dont. just predicted yall win it all.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 19, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs obsessing over dead radio personalities.


Oh boy


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 19, 2018)

Go Noles and Bammer taking over


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 19, 2018)

GO RAINY DAY DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 19, 2018)

Forgot to mention, I spotted this sweet truck on i-95 a couple days ago.



*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 19, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Forgot to mention, I spotted this sweet truck on i-95 a couple days ago.
> 
> View attachment 936706
> 
> *GO DAWGS!*





go dogs with dirty passenger windows?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 19, 2018)

Evening 6.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Lagrange.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 19, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs with dirty passenger windows?


That's rain on the window, you goober! 

*GO BLIND TROLLS!*
*GO DAWGS LAUGHING AT BLIND TROLLS!*


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2018)

We cant be letting this thread get that far  down the page.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 20, 2018)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!  Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 20, 2018)

Yep. I was there. Go Dawgs. Looking back on old UGA photos. Good times.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2018)

Got my tickets for the opener. I am ready to do a little tailgating.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 20, 2018)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!

Charlie we will be down that weekend but not gonna make the game....


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2018)

How can you get that close to the game and not go John.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 20, 2018)

Bringing my Mom and dad to visit family. I will be watching it on tv for sure!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2018)

John it will be my last trip to Athens, and aint really up to climbing the steps and doing all the walking. But I will watch it sitting with both my sons and grandsons, gonna be an epic trip. If I could just get theses legs to work right, I could go another couple of times, but I am just not having any progress with them. Getting old aint no fun. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 21, 2018)

Charlie I understand. Moms Alzheimer's is getting worse and this will probably be her last trip back home where she grew up. 

Go Dawgs for good times and good memories!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 21, 2018)

go dogs winning nattys 1/2 an elfiiii ago


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 21, 2018)

have a happy saturday muttz.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs counting the days.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2018)

John, I enjoy watching Georgia on TV, but aint nothing nowhere, like being in Athens on game day. It is in a class by itself, way ahead of the rest, and I have been on most every Campus in the SEC.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 21, 2018)

Kirby Smart speaks at SEC Media Days 2018. He says all the right things. 






*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs dont in Athens Town.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 22, 2018)

go dogs scared of bama


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 22, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs scared of bama



Go Dawgs, with players so young and talented that they aint scared of anybody.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 22, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 22, 2018)

Richard Seymour was a great DL and a DGD. He led Georgia in tackles for two years and in his Senior season he had 10 tackles for a loss. He was also one of four players that year that went on to be first round picks.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 22, 2018)

Seymour was also a pretty good Pro. He was on 3 Super Bowl winning teams.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs stuck in Ky.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 22, 2018)

Jumpy Geathers was a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs down is Nashville Ga.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs, better be ready for Austin Peay. They a perennial power house.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!! Be ready! Tomorrow Dawg nation will be getting some good news about the D line situation!!! Looks like another 5 star is coming to Athens!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs and Go Kirby!


----------



## ddgarcia (Jul 23, 2018)

40 days to Kickoff!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2018)

40 Days til I am in Georgia, watching my Bulldawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> John it will be my last trip to Athens, and aint really up to climbing the steps and doing all the walking. But I will watch it sitting with both my sons and grandsons, gonna be an epic trip. If I could just get theses legs to work right, I could go another couple of times, but I am just not having any progress with them. Getting old aint no fun. Go Dawgs!


Bo$$ last  time we went we used the escalator. Didn't even know they had put one in the stadium. We went in right there at the Letterman's Club gate(over there by the old tracks and the Letterman's tailgate in the cemetery). Not sure if you have to be with a Letterman, but lots of folks were using it. We were with a Letterman
I know H22 wouldn't have made it without that escalator.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bo$$ last  time we went we used the escalator. Didn't even know they had put one in the stadium. We went in right there at the Letterman's Club gate(over there by the old tracks and the Letterman's tailgate in the cemetery). Not sure if you have to be with a Letterman, but lots of folks were using it. We were with a Letterman
> I know H22 wouldn't have made it without that escalator.



Thanks Mrs 22.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2018)

I am also glad that you got to meet David Letterman.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2018)

Bo$$


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 23, 2018)

Elevator too Charlie now don’t ever say anything about not going to another game. My 93 year old aunt with one eye still goes being pushed in a wheelchair! Go Dawgs and never say never!!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2018)

Elevators and escalators might change me plans.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs staying smart and using the elevator!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 24, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2018)

Go DAWGS! Everybody else just sucks..


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jul 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2018)

Lunch time in Georgia Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2018)

Getting closer every day.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!! Be ready! Tomorrow Dawg nation will be getting some good news about the D line situation!!! Looks like another 5 star is coming to Athens!




Boom!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 24, 2018)

Another 5*. 

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2018)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Another 5*.
> 
> GO DAWGS!!



Stacking them up like cordwood. We gonna have 5*'s on the scout team.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs feeling good about our future right now.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 25, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> View attachment 937643


suisun harbar at night from my boat


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 25, 2018)

Go dogs installing escalators for the fans that actually saw Uga win a title.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 25, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 25, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go dogs installing escalators for the fans that actually saw Uga win a title.



That was very hurtful S&S.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 25, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> View attachment 937643



What we looking at 6?


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go dogs installing escalators for the fans that actually saw Uga win a title.


 I'm walking just fine thank ya.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 25, 2018)

go dawgs needing to be doing laundry and cooking something. ?


----------



## elfiii (Jul 25, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Boom!!! Go Dawgs!





ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Another 5*.
> 
> GO DAWGS!!



Travon Walker is a Dawg!

https://www.dawgnation.com/football...t-travon-walker-has-made-his-college-decision

In other news today the Jackets got a sneak peak at their new locker room but no  5*'s signed with them.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 25, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go dogs installing escalators for the fans that actually saw Uga win a title.




go dogs who watched the dogs win in 80 or half an elfiiii ago


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 25, 2018)

go dogs with lego degrees


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 25, 2018)

go dogs with no degrees


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 25, 2018)

go dogs in jail today


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 25, 2018)

GOOOOOO DAWGS!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs with no degrees, with better jobs than PHD's at Bamer of Tallahassee.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2018)

Enjoy it while you can Bamers, Nick got one more year left, and he is gonna be out recruited so bad by the Dawgs, he will start building mail box stands, like that guy in Tennessee.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2018)

Sad to see a program sink, but after this year, we will witness it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs on the up escalator.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 26, 2018)

Go DAWGS, loading up to bammer back to the back woods!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 26, 2018)

GO TROLLS enjoying the good life on a boat, eatin' steak and poppin' corks on nothing but the finest of wines!

GO DAWGS eatin' Fruit Loops, watching the replay of the 2018 Rose bowl!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 26, 2018)

happy thursday mutz


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 26, 2018)

go bammers and noles


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs, counting cows in Ky.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 26, 2018)

,


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 26, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm walking just fine thank ya.



?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 26, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> go dawgs needing to be doing laundry and cooking something. ?


????


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> ?



I do pretty good on a level surface. Walking bout 40 miles a week, counting the treadmill and walking down the road and back.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> ????



They should do that for you on that Fancy boat you on.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs with a 10' john boat.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting 5 stars like they’re going out of style! Boom!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2018)

It is great to be a Georgia Bulldog.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 26, 2018)

*The University of 5 Stars*!

GO DAWGS reloading the roster with top recruits!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2018)

If they had as many scholly to offer as they did last year, we would be so far ahead of the 2nd rated school, it would be ridiculous.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs taking every recruit they want!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 27, 2018)

happy friday muttyz.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## John Cooper (Jul 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 27, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> View attachment 937910



To be accurate, you would need to post all of the bad calls by the refs, including 2 missed penalties on that play.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 27, 2018)

Go DAWGS, making for starry days and nights in Athens!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 27, 2018)

go dogs winning it all this season.- Slayer.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 27, 2018)

Just be patient Dawgs our time is coming. I dont think it will be this year, but it could be. This not a short term process down there now. CKS is laying a foundation, upon which many Champions ship will rest. Saban is getting long in the tooth, and for once, has met a peer when it comes to recruiting day in and day out. Coach Saban did not win a NC until his 8th year of coaching in Div 1. CKS got in the game in his second year as a HC. Our time is coming, dont know how much of it I will witness, but it is coming.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs up at the GON Blast.. 

Our very own Buck Belue...


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 27, 2018)

Go 5* U.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 28, 2018)

It is gonna be so nice down in Athens.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 28, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Just be patient Dawgs our time is coming. I dont think it will be this year, but it could be. This not a short term process down there now. CKS is laying a foundation, upon which many Champions ship will rest. Saban is getting long in the tooth, and for once, has met a peer when it comes to recruiting day in and day out. Coach Saban did not win a NC until his 8th year of coaching in Div 1. CKS got in the game in his second year as a HC. Our time is coming, dont know how much of it I will witness, but it is coming.




 if you live to be as oooooold as elfiiii is now saban will likely allow kirby a title?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 28, 2018)

go dogs


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 28, 2018)

happy saturday muts. yall be safe. gonna load up my woman and take her on a weekend cruise in the bay. pray for us. gonna do some big water ive only done once before??


----------



## fishnguy (Jul 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs! I think it is only 35 days, 7 (Swift èra) weeks, until kickoff!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 28, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> happy saturday muts. yall be safe. gonna load up my woman and take her on a weekend cruise in the bay. pray for us. gonna do some big water ive only done once before??



Be careful SS you aint as young as you used to be.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 28, 2018)

And you might want to take a few turnips and some collards, in case you end up on Gilligan's Island. If you do end up there, tell Ginger I said hello. She will know what you mean.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 28, 2018)

Go making their way to the top one step at a time.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 28, 2018)

Still cant get over the fact that it took Saban 4 times longer to get into the NC game than it id CKS.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Jul 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 29, 2018)

happy Sunday mutts. 56 degrees 7 miles off the coast of Monterey Ca.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 29, 2018)

Morning 6. Keep your PFD close by.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 29, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Morning 6. Keep your PFD close by.


might need them.  lots of whales out here today I don't know if this 36 footer can take a direct hit from a humpback whale. ?


----------



## ddgarcia (Jul 29, 2018)

34 days til Kickoff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Woooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 29, 2018)

gonna post a catch and cook video here if i can get a ling cod to oblige us. gonna grill and blacken the fillet cajun style serve it with some fresh steamed rice and an excellent mediterranean salad, greek style.  accompanied ny napas finest. ?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 29, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> gonna post a catch and cook video here if i can get a ling cod to oblige us. gonna grill and blacken the fillet cajun style serve it with some fresh steamed rice and an excellent mediterranean salad, greek style.  accompanied ny napas finest. ?




and mamas showing. nice bump going on. showing. no sickness. handling these small seas just fine. gonna tie up Carmel by the Sea tonite. Head home tomorrow. Continue praying for us. We are strong and united. Shes coming out of it. day by day. focusing on the little things. this one. rebuilding.  sweetness. glad she is doing this for me. us. it has saved me. the boy too.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 29, 2018)

Go Gilligan Go


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!

Roll Tide for 6!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 29, 2018)

GO DAWGS!! Here's to another 5*!!


Reloading


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 29, 2018)

And Tongue committed!! 4* WR. GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jul 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs loading up!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 29, 2018)

Keep up the good work 6.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs, this recruiting is getting cray.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 29, 2018)

Prayers continue for 6 and family! Go Dawgs loving the Dawgs recruiting and loving to hear 6 and family doing better!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 30, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Gilligan Go


go bammers and noles


----------



## elfiii (Jul 30, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> and mamas showing. nice bump going on. showing. no sickness. handling these small seas just fine. gonna tie up Carmel by the Sea tonite. Head home tomorrow. Continue praying for us. We are strong and united. Shes coming out of it. day by day. focusing on the little things. this one. rebuilding.  sweetness. glad she is doing this for me. us. it has saved me. the boy too.



God is great! Outstanding news Rich. Y'all keep coming towards the light.

Go Dawgs and Go Bammers on the mend.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 30, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jul 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 31, 2018)

Go DAWGS crushing the dreams of other teams!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs Holding on to commitments.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Daily Vols suck!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 31, 2018)

20 more 5-star recruits verbally committed to UGA today! 

GO DAWGS Loading up!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 1, 2018)

We keep landing all these 5-star recruits, and we're gonna have to start scheduling NFL teams to play! 
I say it' *GREAT *to be a Georgia Bulldog! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 1, 2018)

Here we go


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 1, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Here we go


FSU is currently sitting in 9th place of the 2019 recruiting ranks. Not bad at all for the new coach.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 1, 2018)

go bammers with the light in their heart. soul. essence.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 1, 2018)

go bammers and noles whocelebrate their teams with the recent national title


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 1, 2018)

daily volsux


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 1, 2018)

been in court for an hour waiting for the woman to wake up I'm gonna take her home and rest


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2018)

We just signed a 5* water boy. Yall should see this kid. He got moves with them water bottles, like I have never seen before.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2018)

Bo$$. I sure wish we were in town when you come to the Ga. game. We'd do some tailgating with you. We will be at the beach camping. And yest, the TV will be on in the camper and I will be sporting my UGA spirit wear in South Carolina. GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2018)

We gonna rent one of them set ups, that puts a tent up for you, and has a table and chairs mrs 22.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2018)

Kevin Butler was truly a DGD. He came form Redan in Stone Mountain, where after winning a huge playoff game for Redan, which Vince Dooley attended, CVD met his recruiting target after the game, in an effort to get him to come to Athens. He  did go to Athens and found himself having to fill some huge shoes, as Rex Robinson, who was a pretty fair place kicker had graduated. Kevin filled Robinsons shoes so good, that they were tight on him. He was a two time All American and was a three time all Sec all star kicker. He won several games for us but his greatest kick ever was also one of Larry Munson's all time calls when he tried a hundred thousand mile FG.

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 2, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 2, 2018)

It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Aug 2, 2018)

[QUOTE="KyDawg, post: 11294474, member: 58181"He won several games for us but his greatest kick ever was also one of Larry Munson's all time calls when he tried a hundred thousand mile FG.

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/QUOTE]

Remember it like it was yesterday Charlie. The whole time I was thinking there is no way but Butler did it and we crushed Clemson.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2018)

Elfiiii my sons were like 12 and 10 at the time. Luckily that day, it was over cast in Kentucky and I was able to pick up WSB 750 in Atlanta that day on my truck radio parked out side. There was so much static, that it electrified my hair. My sons who were not that much into Georgia, were sitting in there with me, because they were bored, and aint much to do in Adairville. We could pretty much follow what was going on, in spite of the static. The game  was coming to a close and Georgia was two points behind, and as Butler came into the game I knew we were done. At this point both boys were glued to the radio, and to this day they can recite Munson's call, when he said, We gonna try to kick one a 100,000 miles. He made it, and my boys have been 100% Dawgs that day. Some thirty something years ago and they still are.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2018)

Guess we gonna have to invoke the 5 word rule.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2018)

Such as, Go Dawgs down in Albany.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 2, 2018)

Great memories, Charlie. My dad turned me on to the Dawgs at a very young age too. Dawgs and deer hunting have been a part of my life for as long as I can remember.

GO DAWGS thinking about those great times of long ago!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2018)

And now I got two Kentucky born Grandsons that love on the Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 3, 2018)

GO DAWGS sippin' the coffee on this Friday morning!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2018)

Good memory Bo$$. My Diddy used to take me to all the games as a child. I guess my brothers and sister and Mama didn't to go??????? I wasn't old enough to understand the game. All I wanted was one of those stuffed UGA dawgs for sale we couldn't afford. He would take me to the coliseum after the game to congratulate the players. I got a few jerseys thrown at me.  That was when they were cloth and they would get all tore up. Then later that night we would go ring the victory bell. I thought that rope was gonna take me all the way up. Diddy always had hold my foot.
Good time for sure. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## JSnake (Aug 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Crisp fall afternoons in Athens are coming fast...


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs, everyone of yall have some early memories about the Dawgs, feel free to share them with us.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 3, 2018)

Zamir White cleared for “full go”


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 3, 2018)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Zamir White cleared for “full go”



And Alabama talking about Running Back U.


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 3, 2018)

Only 29 days til Kickoff!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 3, 2018)

Go Dogs waiting on a great season...


----------



## elfiii (Aug 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs counting it down!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs remembering all the good times in Athens as a kid !!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs, gonna be nice if we end up with number one recruiting class two years in a row.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Carrolton Ga.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs on a hot Saturday morning, in the Blue grass.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 4, 2018)

Guys we got less than a month to lock this one down.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 4, 2018)

Go Noles Go


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 4, 2018)

Getting closer to KO.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Winder Ga.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Ft Lauderdale Fl!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs on the mountain!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2018)

Lot of Jelly floating around the SEC right now.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!! Looking forward to seeing Charlie week 1.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs building the anticipation.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs glad to back in the south! South Florida sure ain’t the south!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs having a hard time figuring out how to use all the talent down there.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting ready to head to Athens in a few weeks!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs waiting on Labor Day.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs here in Athens getting ready for the students to take over this town.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 6, 2018)

It's a great day to be a Dawg.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 6, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs expecting big things this year.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Soperton.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2018)

Bill Stanfield was a DGD. He was all everything in his college career, and later became an All Pro with the Dolphins. He was from Cairo. Vine Dooley called him "The best defensive back I have ever seen". Reminiscent of an earlier move my CVD, he put Stanfield in as the QB, in 1968 to mop up in a 51-0 massacre of Florida. The Florida fans got very angry about that. He is in the Georgia football HOF.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2018)

Go old Bulldawg greats.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs and a Daily Vols suck!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs feeding hay already because his pasture has burnt up from the heat and lack of rain.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting excited about the coming season.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs with Athens on their Mind.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 7, 2018)

Heres to making it thru fall practices injury free. 4 down 24 to go I think.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2018)

CKS is gonna have his hands full, with all them freshmen.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2018)

We got to go if we plan on finishing this one, before KO.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 7, 2018)

You big boys should just get Go Dawgs tatoo’d on your faces!  Good grief I’ve never seen anything like this thread! Hahaha!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs for those who don't understand!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> You big boys should just get Go Dawgs tatoo’d on your faces!  Good grief I’ve never seen anything like this thread! Hahaha!



Duh, It is a thread where we have fun. This site has Georgia in it's name, and for the most part we are Dawg homers. We do have a long time Bammer in here and Seminole too. We have fun in at others expense, but it is not usually mean spirited.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs for those who don't understand!



They dont understand, because they have never experienced any thing like it. It's great to be A Georgia Bulldawg!


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 7, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Duh, It is a thread where we have fun. This site has Georgia in it's name, and for the most part we are Dawg homers. We do have a long time Bammer in here and Seminole too. We have fun in at others expense, but it is not usually mean spirited.



No it’s great man! Passion fo sho!  Keep it up! 

Just a salty Nole here who pay his wife’s UGA loans each month! Haha


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 7, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> They dont understand, because they have never experienced any thing like it. It's great to be A Georgia Bulldawg!



Not bitter, I’ve seen two Nattys in past 25 yrs... not still waiting 40 yrs later . So it’s all good.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> No it’s great man! Passion fo sho!  Keep it up!
> 
> Just a salty Nole here who pay his wife’s UGA loans each month! Haha



Seminoles are welcome. Saw my first College football in Tallahassee, in the late 50's. In fact I watched many games there, as I grew up 60 miles north of there. I pull for the Noles when they are not playing UGA. I also like Willie, because, I watched him at WKU.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 8, 2018)

go dogs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Daily Vols suck!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2018)

Friends it's almost time to let the big DAWG eat!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2018)

I wish we were playing UT in the opener, that would help us get ready for Austin Peay.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Cecil Ga.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 8, 2018)

Was looking at the UGA schedule for '18. Disgrace.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 8, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> You big boys should just get Go Dawgs tatoo’d on your faces!  Good grief I’ve never seen anything like this thread! Hahaha!


Hang around you might get edgumicated.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2018)

You can tell the season is getting close, the runnerups are starting to show up more often.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> You can tell the season is getting close, the runnerups are starting to show up more often.


yep. more fogs showing up every day. roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. more dogs showing up every day. roll tide


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs hoping Knoxville burns to the ground!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2018)

go dogs who need to be washing the mobile home and cooking something


----------



## elfiii (Aug 9, 2018)

Go bammers in a fog I mean dog.

Nevermind, just Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 9, 2018)

dixiecutter said:


> Was looking at the UGA schedule for '18. Disgrace.



Yeah I know. Having Alabama's lil brother on the schedule really brings it down but Big Bro skeert he won't make the SECCG AGAIN this year if they had ta play us regular season
Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 9, 2018)

ddgarcia said:


> Yeah I know. Having Alabama's lil brother on the schedule really brings it down but Big Bro skeert he won't make the SECCG AGAIN this year if they had ta play us regular season
> Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ok, lol


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 9, 2018)

GO YOU STUFFED & SLEEPY DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs who need to be washing the mobile home and cooking something



They would get rich, because it is almost impossible to find a decent trailer washer  in Georgia, as all the good ones, have relocated to Alabama.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2018)

They get vacation time, a 401k, and health insurance. They did drop the dental care though.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs, out recruiting the Sec, with all the other teams put together.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 10, 2018)

Early AM Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 10, 2018)

Aint nothin finer in the land. GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs, and thank the lord for the rain we got in the last two days. It had got bad dry up here, and Pasture was burning up, and I was feeding hay in August. That is not a good thing.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs eating Italian in Boston’s North End..


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 10, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs eating Italian in Boston’s North End..


Represent the G up there in Yankee land, bro! Give 'em a few "GO DAWGS!"

GO DAWGS TAKING OVER YANKEE LAND, EATIN' THEIR FOOD, AND WHISTLIN' AT THEIR WOMEN!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 10, 2018)

Them Yankees will shout back, Go Dags.


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 10, 2018)

22 days til Kickoff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 10, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Them Yankees will shout back, Go Dags.



Yup! With their caah window rolled down! 

GO DAWGS LOOKING FORWARD TO KICKOFF!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2018)

Slayer you could have just stopped in Knoxville and ate at the Volive Garden.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!  No better folks in the world than Dawg fans !!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs in the piney woods of Ga!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 10, 2018)

GO DAWGS MAKING ALL THE OTHER SEC TEAMS JELLY-OUS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 11, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Slayer you could have just stopped in Knoxville and ate at the Volive Garden.



No need to head to the worlds largest trailer park!

Go Dawgs getting ready to head to Fenway!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs on a beautiful day in the Commonwealth.


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 11, 2018)

go dawgs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2018)

dixiecutter said:


> go dawgs.View attachment 939656


What an idiot


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2018)

Go Noles living the clean life. 

Go Dogs securing that bag


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2018)

*Go Noles and Bammer running these threads and celebrating recent championships*


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 11, 2018)

Looks like S&S started drinking early! Again!

GO EARLY DRINKIN' TROLLS!
GO DAWGS WITH BAGS OF GREEN ENCOURAGEMENT PAPER!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2018)

A tweet is the gold standard when it comes to truth.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2018)

Just win!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs looking at History! Ted Williams at 502 feet. longest Home run in Fenway! Forever locked in History with that Red Seat!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs keeping it real!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs wishing they were in Athens!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Kentucky!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs ready for some football!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 11, 2018)

*THW BAMA!
GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs for Charlie!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2018)

Go Slayer Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs in New England! Make sure you eat some little necks and clam chowdeah!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2018)

Little necks are good. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs on the Mountain.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2018)

<iframe width="480" height="270" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>

My favorite play was when we picked up the goal line fumble against UT and run it all the way back.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2018)

I miss Larry.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2018)

Larry was the number one DGD.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs for great memories!!!!!!!

Thanks Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2018)

Fans of other teams will never come close to understanding what it means to be a Dawg.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2018)

All other fans of their teams are just that, Fans. Being a Dawg is a way of life.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2018)

Go my Dawg Brothers!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs Jeff and John. Two #1 DGD's


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs shutting this one down before KO.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2018)

Rip could come in here and help us.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2018)

Gonna take a lot of work and I dont know, if the Dawgs in here are up to it.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2018)

Got 412 post to go.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2018)

Now we do.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs dwon in Louisville Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Pine Mountain.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2018)

Silver Britches is a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2018)

Slayer is a DGD!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2018)

Elfiiii is a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2018)

John is a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2018)

mrs 22 is a DGD.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 12, 2018)

Gonna have to lock it down and start a new one before kickoff. No way this un hits 1,000 posts. 

Not even the infamous Slayer could finish it off


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2018)

happy sunday mutzzzzz


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2018)

and fsu trolls


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 12, 2018)

Go Noles getting ready for church


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2018)

Sunday Morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2018)

SS do you go to the church, that sits right by 319 in downtown Omega?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Crossland GA.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Roberta.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs up in Alberta.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2018)

391 to go. Lock her down Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Kentucky!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Dawsonville!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 12, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> SS do you go to the church, that sits right by 319 in downtown Omega?


??

I have no idea which church you're talking about Charlie....I can only imagine


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 12, 2018)

Tried to scout some woods this morning, but the dang flies and skeeters ran me out after about 15 minutes. It was hot with no wind at all, and that didn't help matters. Good gracious they were terrible! 

GO TROLLS!
GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 12, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Tried to scout some woods this morning, but the dang flies and skeeters ran me out after about 15 minutes. It was hot with no wind at all, and that didn't help matters. Good gracious they were terrible!
> 
> GO TROLLS!
> GO DAWGS!


Thought you were a man of the woods Mr Timberlake?

?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> ??
> 
> I have no idea which church you're talking about Charlie....I can only imagine



Got some Mexican writing on it.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2018)

Go Noles coming down the home stretch of the produce season.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2018)

Go Nolz picking produce!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2018)

Go Charlie keeping trolls straight!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 12, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Thought you were a man of the woods Mr Timberlake?
> 
> ?


I am. Just not today!  Them suckers even flew off with my can of skeeter spray! Hard to scout an area when you're having to run through the woods! Thank God I didn't have to use the bathroom! 

GO DAWGS OF THE WOODS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 12, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Got some Mexican writing on it.


Imagine that. Lol


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 12, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> I am. Just not today!  Them suckers even flew off with my can of skeeter spray! Hard to scout an area when you're having to run through the woods! Thank God I didn't have to use the bathroom!
> 
> GO DAWGS OF THE WOODS!


???


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Ty TY.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 12, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 12, 2018)

Go Noles in Nichols


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs flying out to Chicago this afternoon!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 13, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs flying out to Chicago this afternoon!


Be careful out there, brother. You know it's a different world out there.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 13, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dogs living in the past


go bama keeping the dogs in the past.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs knowing the past has nothing to do with the future!!! Boom Shakalaka!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs hoping CKS has us ready to compete at the top.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 13, 2018)

go dogs on fantasy island. ?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2018)

At least we are on ground, not a sinking ship.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs. Welcome Class of 2022.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs from the Chattaboogie airport!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 13, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go Dawgs. Welcome Class of 2022. View attachment 939991


That's awesome! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs...…………...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> GO DAWGS!


Back in the day they made a lower case G. Small class.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Talking Rock Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs, with a loaded receiving corp.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs coach, telling the middle lb's that they need to start hitting people harder.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2018)

Just Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs, with a lot of work to do before the season opens.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs, waiting on September.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2018)

It's great, to be, a Georgia Bull Dawg!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2018)

I graduated from Tech. Moultrie Area Technical School.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2018)

Didn't have the grades to get into ABAC.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Tifton.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 14, 2018)

GET UP AND GOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs! What's that coming down the track? It's a mean machine that's RED and BLACK!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2018)

Mike Bobo hospitalized. ???????


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 14, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mike Bobo hospitalized. ???????


I saw that. Hope he will be okay. I've always liked Bobo.

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mike Bobo hospitalized. ???????



Reports are that he is having numbness is his feet. Hope he it something minor.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2018)

Once a Dawg, always a Dawg and Mike BoBo was a dgd.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2018)

Tim Bobo was a DGD too. I went out with him once or twice.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 14, 2018)

Bobo is a DGD!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs with the #1 fan base in the Country.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2018)

Did not surprise me.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2018)

Something special about being a Dawg, and the rest just dont have it and never will.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Montezuma Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 14, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I graduated from Tech. Moultrie Area Technical School.



I graduated from UGA, Thank Lawdy without honors or the oak leaf cluster. It was a mutual respect thing. They agreed to give me a degree and I agreed I would leave and not come back.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2018)

They told Elfiii you cant stay here.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs around that bridge in Atlanta that always has a field full of deer in it.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs up on the Mountain.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs trying to lock this one down before KO.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2018)

Be bad luck if we dont.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2018)

And we got a long way to go.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2018)

Maybe it will pick up when we get closer, but it will be closed by them.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2018)

Dont make we come down there and fire yall up.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2018)

Speaking of coming down there, we need to have a Sports Forum get together on that Friday when I come through.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs coming home!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 14, 2018)

Go DAWGS again!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 15, 2018)

*GO ALL MY DGD BROTHERS & SISTERS!  *


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 15, 2018)

Can't forget our favorite trolls!

*GO ALL MY DGT BROTHERS! *


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 15, 2018)

https://www.dawgnation.com/football/georgia-football-best-fans-country

Best fans in the nation! Like we didn't already know that! 

*GO DAWGS REPRESENTING THE G!*


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 15, 2018)

I’m not happy about the Prez calling that woman a DAWG !!

It was very hurtful to me to put such high regards to that Treacherous woman !!

GoDAWGS


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2018)

Give me a G.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2018)

Give me an E


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2018)

Give me an O.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2018)

Give me a R.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2018)

Give me a G.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2018)

Give me a I.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2018)

Give me a A.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2018)

What do ya got?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> I’m not happy about the Prez calling that woman a DAWG !!
> 
> It was very hurtful to me to put such high regards to that Treacherous woman !!
> 
> GoDAWGS



K if you would come around more, we could knock this one out before KO.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs on hump day. Wait a minute, I dont work anymore. Every day is Saturday.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2018)

197 to go.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 15, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> K if you would come around more, we could knock this one out before KO.


I didn’t know if I could afford the dues.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 15, 2018)

I already know the secret hand shake. 
And I know how to do the dog paddle when swimming.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 15, 2018)

I all ways put bama & loser in the same sentence.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2018)

Go my sweet  Georgia Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2018)

Glory glory to ole Georgia.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2018)

Glory glory to ole Georgia


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2018)

Glory glory to ole Georgia


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2018)

G-E-O-R-G-I-A


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2018)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2018)

Sic em.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2018)

woof. woof. woof.


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 15, 2018)

Only 17 days to Kickoff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs playing them one at the time.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 15, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs playing them one at the time.



Go wise Dawgs who know not to count wins before the games are played.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 15, 2018)

Daily Vols lick the bottom of my boots and a GOOOOOO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 15, 2018)

GO DAWGS ready for college football!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2018)

I am still worried about SC east. Go Dawgs proving me wrong.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2018)

We will see Will use every trick he has to beat the Dawgs, this is prolly their biggest game in 5 years.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs, taking over Columbia.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2018)

I hope I dont have to hear that pathetic rooster crow one time. Two worse sounds in the SEC are Rocky Top and that stupid SC Rooster.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2018)

And their fans are so dumb, that they think they got sumppin cool going on.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2018)

Only thing I can say about SC, is that at least their Mascot relevant to the name of their team. Someone explain to me, what a Volunteer, has to do with a hound Dawg?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2018)

Even worse is the Hillbilly's up there, think they are then only people that ever volunteered for something.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2018)

I have never heard anyone say, "I will volunteer to move to Tennessee.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 15, 2018)

Dawgs fans are the best folks in the world!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs hoping to pick up another 4 star CB tomorrow!!!


----------



## red neck richie (Aug 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What do ya got?


2nd in the sec. Just saying.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> 2nd in the sec. Just saying.



You really dont understand College football do you. I dont know who your team is, but I would bet, most teams in the country would take going into OT in the NCS game, with a coach who was in his second year as a HC, and has brought in more tops recruits in to the program than the rest of the SEC combined, would trade places with us.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs, who have a clue about loving a team.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs watching Charlie educate the uneducated!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 16, 2018)

go dogs knowing bama is your master.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs knowing bama has been put out to pasture.



FIFY


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 16, 2018)

GO DAWGS fired up about the upcoming season!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2018)

Well, I've have a piece of chicken.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2018)

I've had a little drink.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2018)

Looked at all the girls.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2018)

Givin one or two a wink.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2018)

I've been waiting since last Saturday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2018)

To see another one beat.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2018)

Friends it's time once again.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2018)

To let the big DAWG eat!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 16, 2018)

WOOF! WOOF!

*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!*


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 16, 2018)

Hunkah Down and Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 16, 2018)

go dogs needed to be in the kitchen cooking.


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2018)

Georgia HSF starts tonight at Corky Kell Classic. The game I am looking forward to is Colquitt County v McEachern Saturday.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2018)

Go Pack and Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2018)

125 to go.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Moultrie, headed north to follow the Packers.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting 3 of the top players in Tenn. UT got one.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2018)

I mean, it should not be hard to hold onto what little talent, they have in that State.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 16, 2018)

Looks very relaxing, M6! I hope you catch some fish, brother. (EDIT: he posted the response above just as I posted mine)



*GO TROLLS ON A BOAT!*

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 16, 2018)

Durn! That was quick! 

You know I brought you some good luck! You know it!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 16, 2018)

sunset stripers suisun harbor. high tide. ?its one the smaller side. but the fridge does keep the beer cold. roll tide. and go doggies


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 16, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> sunset stripers suisun harbor. high tide. ?its one the smaller side. but the fridge does keep the beer cold. roll tide. and go doggies


At least you're having fun, brother. That's all that matters!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 16, 2018)

got a lot of company tonight and I'm only a mile and a half away from mama and the house


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 17, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Durn! That was quick!
> 
> You know I brought you some good luck! You know it!


yes you did. ?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 17, 2018)

well...............  the bite slowed. caught 2. thanks silver. decided to go hang out at jacks pub and play pool. go dogs and roll tide.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 17, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> View attachment 940335


got beat in pool by my old friend Cy. 79 yr old retired Brig Gen.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 17, 2018)

roll tide.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 17, 2018)

go bammers walking home?


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 17, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> View attachment 940335





Matthew6 said:


> got beat in pool by my old friend Cy. 79 yr old retired Brig Gen.



79 and still kicking behind! I think that is awesome! Way to go, Cy!

*GO TROLLS getting whooped up on in pool!*
*GO DAWGS happy it wasn't him!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 17, 2018)

Y'all let that be a valuable lesson to you! Mess with Cy, and he'll make you cry! 

*GO DAWGS on this early Friday morning!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 17, 2018)

When playing pool, don't be a fool, leave Cy alone, or you'll be walking home! 

*GO DAWGS just trying to help knock this one out so we can start fresh before kickoff! *


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 17, 2018)

*GO DAWGS & TROLLS ready for some college football!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 17, 2018)

*GO DAWGS & LITTLE HEROS! *


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting ready to fly back home!!!!!

Dang I will be glad to hear folks talking normal again!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 17, 2018)

*GET UP & GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 17, 2018)

Go DAWGS!

Happy Friday boys and girls!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> View attachment 940341
> *GET UP & GO DAWGS!*


You didn't have to wake me up so early today, remember I am in the Central time zone. GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2018)

I, missed stated the number to go. It is 194, we cant afford to let up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2018)

Everybody knows that the Bulldawgs come to fight.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2018)

But you've neva seen a thing till you see those Bulldawgs BITE!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hunker down Hairy DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hunker down for a fight.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2018)

When you meet the Georgia Bulldawgs you're gonna feel the Bulldawg BITE!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2018)

Sing it one more time.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 17, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sing it one more time.



 Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2018)

mrs 22 hitting the coffee hard today.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2018)

This thread not gonna close it self. The last one we did not close before KO jinxed us. Jeff remembers that one, that was the year I gave up hope.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs down on the Satilla river.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs like mrs 22.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2018)

We not gonna get jinxed again.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Cairo, looking out for other people.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Pine Mtn getting deer plots ready for us poachers.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2018)

Rip is a DGD, he kept me from getting run over in Atlanta.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Moultrie.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2018)

No Dawgs in sight tonight.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs glad to be home from ChiCAgo!!!!!!!

Glad to be back where folks talk normal, not nahmall !!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs saying Go Dawgs in Yankee land!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2018)

Goo Charlie and Mrs. 22 keeping this thread going!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting ready for kickoff!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs ready to head toward Athens.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs from Peachtree City playing good defensive baseball in the 8th inning of the ll World Series..


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2018)

Dont think I have ever been to Peachtree City. Migh have to get Jeff to take me me down there one day.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Peachtree city.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs on Peach street.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs for Friday night lights! Bitter sweet, I watched my boy start his last game of HS FB. Charlie you come on down I’ll drive you to every city in this state you haven’t been to!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2018)

Dawgs are mighty fine folks!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2018)

Go traveling Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2018)

Go KYdawg!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs on the Mountain.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Fort Valley.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs shutting this one down before KO.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2018)

I dont want to be sitting in front of my laptop on Friday before KO, trying to close this one down. But I will. We aint starting this season on this thread,


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs on stone Mountain.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Miller county.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2018)

Werd.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Mitchell County.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2018)

Rip is a DGD, but he dont come round here no more.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2018)

Goodnight my Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 18, 2018)

Silver Britches takes the hand off and shoots up the middle untouched... 25, 30, 35, 40, 45, 50, there goes Silver Britches! And just like that, Dawgs keeping the thread moving closer to closing time.

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm ready for some college football, and some mid 60s temps! Tired of all this heat.

*GO DAWGS feeling great about the future!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 18, 2018)

*GO DAWGS just waking up!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 18, 2018)

College football and deer season is right around the corner. Life's good!   

*GO DAWGS cutting trails and hanging deer stands!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 18, 2018)

Plan to do a little scouting today.






*GO DAWGS being men of the woods!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 18, 2018)

*GO DAWGS ready to attack the day!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 18, 2018)

I bet SS thug won't get up till about 4PM today! Prolly had to count heads of cabbage all night. 

*GO CABBAGE COUNTING TROLLS!
GO DAWGS!*


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 18, 2018)

Only 14 days til Kickoff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Woooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 18, 2018)

Count'n down. Buck Forty left

_Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

I remember after the 1980 championship game, I got a bumper sticker that read "we do it Dawg style" ...... no way on earth my preacher dad would let me put it on my car.....


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting ready to head to Athens in a few days!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs remembering the past, my Mom has Alzheimer's 2 things she still remembers, when she became a Christian and being asked to walk around the football field with a senior on senior day!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Growing up in Athens and listening to and watching the Dawgs. Some of the greatest memories I have!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2018)

This is they way to finish one. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 18, 2018)

go dawgs dreaming they were bama


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2018)

Only thing I dream about Bama is being in Gulf Shores. I plan to be there for a week in October


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs supporting the Alabama economy, it needs it.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Just got back from Chattanooga saw several Dawg fans, Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Dawgs rule the rest drool!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs chilling on the mountain!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs just happy to be home!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Chattanooga


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Kentucky


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Washington state


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Cartersville


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Dalton


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Smyrna


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Peachtree city


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Commerce


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Madison county


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Ila


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs at the Varsity


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting ready to close another thread


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs with 100 more to go


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2018)

99, Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

98 Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Bammer and Noles that can remember what it's like to win a championship!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Ha SS thug I can too. 

Go noles trying to remember when they were relevant


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Oh and now 94


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs knowing that every fan of every team is worried about the dynasty of the SEC East!!!!! It’s just hilarious!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs feeling bad for Zamir White.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Colquitt County Packers beating McEachern 41-7 in the Corky Kell.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2018)

This may end up like Gurley and Marshall.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs with another freak RB recruited for the 19 class! This helps in recruiting when these guys go down. These recruits see your one play away from playing!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Aug 18, 2018)

Go DAWGS counting down to kickoff and deer season!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting closer!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs enjoying a relaxing night at home


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Rise up Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

80 left to go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs Go!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2018)

Let's go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs, two week from today.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs excited to be headed to Athens in a couple of weeks!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## cramer (Aug 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 19, 2018)

Sunday mornin' Go Dawgs!!!!!!

Two weeks to wake'n up 1-0


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2018)

Freshman RB White out for season. ACL injury in scrimmage. Aweful.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs. Sic em.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs 60 more!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2018)

This one is toast.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2018)

Gonna be sitting in Atlanta this time next week watching the Bravos.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 19, 2018)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2018)

Go Noles warming up for another Natty!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2018)

Go Noles and Bama capping off another thread


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 19, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles warming up for another Natty!


Natty light beer? 

GO DAWGS checking in on this Sunday night!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Natty light beer?
> 
> GO DAWGS checking in on this Sunday night!


That'll work too


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2018)

15 for the price of 12....y'all don't know what ya missing ??


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2018)

Go noles who will be wishing they had Jimbo back by seasons end


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 19, 2018)

GO DAWGS


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2018)

Go Dogs.....the only program ever to become a dynasty after a NC loss


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs laughing at the haters!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs looking for someone saying we are a dynasty. I am afraid we might not beat SC.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2018)

We have an opportunity to start one, but we a long way off from being close to that. We getting the pieces, and I feel like we might have the coaching.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Cairo.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2018)

SS thug has been watching ESPN Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> SS thug has been watching ESPN Go Dawgs!!!



I dont know how,as they are rushing to get the Collard crop in.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Chula.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs and a Good Monday Morning!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2018)

Go Noles Go


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2018)

GO Noles taking over this thread


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2018)

Go ham smoking Wildcats


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 20, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 20, 2018)

go bammer an noles


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 20, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 20, 2018)

go bama


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 20, 2018)

go noles and bammers owning this thread


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 20, 2018)

go bammers and noles closing this one out


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs knowing that the baton has been passed!!! Saban struggles with recruiting because he lost lost his closer!! Go Kirby Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2018)

Hang on to that 6, those pictures are slowly dimming.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2018)

And you know it too.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2018)

Go two elevators passing in the night, one headed up and one headed down.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> View attachment 940554


Is that gal behind #34 praying?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2018)

What an awesome collection of photos you have from that game 6


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2018)

Go Noles and Bammer closing out another go dog thread


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2018)

There's only one dog that'll be in the hunt this year


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2018)

That's Dog


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2018)

The bounty hunter ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2018)

Go Bammer


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2018)

Go Dogs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2018)

THWUT


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2018)

Guess we better start #38


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2018)

Yep it is that time.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 20, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## elfiii (Aug 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs! so this one doesn't end on a row todd.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs laughing at the different ways that the non Dawgs are downing UGA.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2018)

The best one yet is they guy, saying we will need therapy if we dont win it this year. He displays his total misunderstanding on what being a Dawg is all about. Now I can see where a UT fan might need it.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs laughing at the jelly fans.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2018)

Therapy would not work on us to start with, because we all are crazy, about our Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------

